

The New European Space Agency Head Wants to Build 'Moon Villages' - qzervaas
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2015/08/how-to-build-a-city-on-the-moon/400454/

======
bewo001
"Once mankind has established a foothold on our nearest celestial body, the
next task will be figuring out what exactly to do there" \-- Shouldn't this be
done before spending all the money?

